# On some baboon spiders from the southern tip of Africa



## Dimitri Kambas (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey guys, 

Here is my new video "On some baboon spiders from the southern tip of Africa" enjoy.

[video=youtube;ZDYRyZTnNEk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDYRyZTnNEk[/video]

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 1, 2014)

Amazing stuff, Dimitri. Beautiful spiders and scenery. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Philth (Dec 1, 2014)

Great video, thanks for sharing!

Later, Tom


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 1, 2014)

Great video.


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 2, 2014)

This video has remarkable quality. The music was a great touch!

Thank you for making and sharing it!


----------



## BossRoss (Dec 2, 2014)

Awesome video!! Makes me want to leave my Jozi home and do some T exploring in our beautiful country. 

Just one thing... Ts bites are not completely harmless to humans. Not fatal-yes. I am sure a large baboon's bite will do some harm. 

Could you also please post links to the website you are talking about. I would love to get involved in something like that!


----------



## Dimitri Kambas (Dec 2, 2014)

Here are the two website: 

http://www.tarantupedia.com
http://www.baboonspideratlas.com

You can also join our facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/baboonspiders/

Thanks for the great feedback guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

